# Word of the day - Incongruous



## Glowworm (Mar 29, 2021)

Incongruous: unusual or different from what is around or from what is generally happening

Her ball gown looked incongruous at the pyjamas party


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Her ball gown looked incongruous at the pyjamas party


Why?


(Thanks for this post and the laugh, Glow...What a great example that sentence is!  )


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2021)

The _Burger_ on the menu, at the Vegetarian restaurant, looks incongruous.
I wonder what's in it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 29, 2021)

He always looked incongruous to me, and for the life of me I could never figure out why.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 29, 2021)

My sister had Alzheimer's disease and made many incongruous statements before she was diagnosed.


----------



## Chet (Mar 29, 2021)

Fake news is incongruous.


----------

